# Red Sea Nano Filter question



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I've received my Red Sea Nano Filter in the mail today and I was wondering if I can replace one of the little sponge inside by a little bag of charcoal that I have and if I can use that extra sponge to put around the part that's in the tank so that my fishy's tail won't get stuck in it.


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

The beauty of those filters is that you can put pretty much whatever you like in them.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Yes and yes! I love those filters, I have 3. I agree with jodah, you can fill 'em with whatever you'd like! I buy large filter pads, cut them to size and sew them into little bags I fill with carbon. I make several at a time so I don't have to worry about them last minute. Also, the filters for the tetra 3i will fit in diagonally, then you can put filter material on either side


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

GREAT! Thanks guys! My filter is now up and running with a bag of charcoal inside! Can't wait to adopt a second Betta!


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

Did not know that about the 3i cartridges! Awesome. Now when I can finally get my red sea nano, I'll be golden.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I dont use carbon, I just stuff mine full of aquarium sponge. 
You can use sponge or a piece of nylon hose around the intake to keep bettas fins from getting stuck in the intake area.


----------

